# Zoey



## zoey2015 (Aug 24, 2015)

Was told originally that she was a Lab/Cocker Spaniel Mix - have no idea where that came from but we were not sure. Others have said she looks more like a border collie/lab mix so we went with that!

She's smaller than the usual Lab and all black. Still a mystery on her breeding. So many have had different opinions. 

Turning 1 next week. 

Our first dog, absolutely adored by the whole family. Can't imagine life without her.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

She's beautiful!

I can see why, in the puppy pictures, she was listed as a cocker- the ears. I don't much see it in later pics, but it's possible. Maybe she's mostly lab and a little bit border collie?


----------



## Cavy (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh what a handsome girl! I've always wanted a big black dog just like that named Sirius.


----------



## CocoaBean2016 (Apr 18, 2016)

What a perfect little mutt! Gotta say tho, looks like she could use a sibling!


----------

